# Ponderosa Trailers



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you have experience or know anything about Ponderosa trailers? Especially concerning their quality. I'm getting mixed reviews so far...and there is one for sale that I am interested in but since I am unfamiliar with that brand of trailer I want to make sure I am well informed!


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I have never owned one but have looked at them. IMO for the price they command out of them ($4k plus, for a new two horse, from what i have seen), its NOT a nice trailer. They always seem to have wavey metal (usually that back gate) on them somewhere and i just think the design is lacking.. there are much better trailers out there in that price range.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

sorry assuming your buying new...if i came across a cheap but in good shape used one- i might (might!) snag it up, but it would have to be cheap. 

They do not carry a very good resale so stay clear if you dont think you will have it for years, or if they want too much..


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

We have a ponderosa trailer....its a nice trailer, it works...but I don't really like the design. It wasnt thought out very well. Sold as a "3 horse trailer" and priced at that...but when we got it home we could barely squeeze two horses in it. There's probably a lot nicer trailers out there, but I mean...they work.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

everyone I have seen was rusted out, and not just old ones.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I looked at them, but decided to go with Valley instead. Wasn't fan of design...


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of your input! We have decided against getting it, and are going to wait till next year to buy now unless a really good deal comes up!


----------



## N2Horses (Sep 13, 2012)

I currently own a Ponderosa 2 horse straight load goose neck. It's a 2006, bought new. I've had great service out of this trailer, but the design wasn't the greatest, but I've made it work for the past 6 years. I finished out the dressing area, with a weekend package, and actually lived in it for 5 weeks in Florida. I also added ac and fans in the rear for keeping my equine cool in this steel trailer. I'm starting to see some rust in areas, and some leaking in the living area, (which needs to be 
recalked). I hauled this trailer from NC to FL and TN with no problems. If you just want to haul your horses local, and get a good deal, they are ok. Mine is too short for some of my breeds to haul, which I'm having to purchase another trailer :~(( 
Now I'm looking to buy a Sundowner, which has a whole new set of problems...
I hate the fact you have to spend so much money on these vehicles, just to have the problems arise. With the expense, they should be made without the flaws!


----------

